# hydraulic oil IH 585



## delchip (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi all,:dazed: I have been told by agri mechanic to only use case hy-trans oil is this correct? as this oil is three times the cost of other oils,any comment please


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

That's all I use in my IH tractors, and several independent mechanics have told me to only use that in IH equipment. A lot of it has to do with the additives they use in the oil, and how it reacts with the seals and pumps in your tractor. Its sort of like using Dextron or Mercon transmission fluid in a Chrysler transmission. It will make the car go, but the transmission won't last as long due to reactions with the clutch packs and seals. Personally, I'd rather spend the extra money and know its right, than to buy cheaper and hope nothing happens.


----------

